# Fight with Amazon



## Aukai (Jun 27, 2020)

I ordered a product, it said if I pay the extra shipping 3-5 days, I get the notice that it is ordered, but not shipped. 06/20/20 was the order date, the delivery date now is July 7. So I had a chat session that went from India, to another person, to another person. It was stated that "you had an email about the delivery date". Yes after I paid the extra...I ordered the same thing tonight with extra shipping, the delivery would be would be July 7, I then canceled tonight's order, it was just to verify the discrepancy. All I'm going to get is the shipping refund, but it was 30 bucks, and I should have gotten it already....PFFFFT


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jun 27, 2020)

I read about this same situation on another site.  Supposedly if you read the fine print on the bottom of page 86 of the legal agreement that you clicked on after the 16 pop ups, it says that due to the covid 19, we don't have to keep our promise.

Yep,  the shipping is messed up right now. 

Joe


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gee, imagine that, people have shipping issues............who woulda thunk it.........


----------



## rwm (Jun 27, 2020)

I am an Amazon Prime member and I have been disappointed and surprised by some of their errors and omissions. I have seen items marked as Prime with 2 day shipping however upon ordering, the item is not in stock. That is a scam. They could/should remove the Prime notification. Regardless of the fine print they will lose that in a class action suit.
Robert


----------



## higgite (Jun 27, 2020)

rwm said:


> I am an Amazon Prime member and I have been disappointed and surprised by some of their errors and omissions. I have seen items marked as Prime with 2 day shipping however upon ordering, the item is not in stock. That is a scam. They could/should remove the Prime notification. Regardless of the fine print they will lose that in a class action suit.
> Robert


I'm not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV, but what damages would you sue them for?

Tom


----------



## rwm (Jun 27, 2020)

Amazon Prime fee $119/year. Unfair and deceptive business practices. They are basically a tech company. Are they claiming that their software can't track inventory and remove the prime indicator? That is different than a carrier delaying a delivery.
Don't get me wrong. I generally like Amazon and use them a lot. In the past I have gotten a $5 coupon when I have complained about this. That seems reasonable.
Robert


----------



## kb58 (Jun 27, 2020)

It says "2-day *shipping", *so if you order on a Monday, and they ship on Wednesday, you get it on Friday. Order that same thing on a Friday and if they're even able to ship on a Sunday, it likely won't get picked up until Monday afternoon, so it'll arrive Wednesday. So, yeah, two-day shipping, but takes five days to arrive.

I'm "meh" on their business practice. They're counting on people who are impulsive and impatient, who value time over cost, and it's proven very lucrative for them. That's not their fault, and says more about human nature. Yes, I've sometimes found the same thing a lot cheaper elsewhere, but a lot of people don't care, they want it Now. It says a lot about peoples' desire for instant gratification.


----------



## mickri (Jun 27, 2020)

I absolutely refuse to buy anything from Amazon no matter what the price is.  That company has been the ruin of more businesses large and small than anything else in recent history.  And I have always been able to find the same product at the same or better price from other sources.  That I don't care for the owner's politics is an understatement.

In regards to expedited shipping I never pay for that.  But then I am not a business that might have short deadlines to meet.   Whether I get something in 2 days or 2 weeks makes no difference to me.  A friend once told me that there is rarely anything that has to get done on any given day but there is always something to do.  I always have something that I can do.  The to do list is long.

Class action lawsuits are not about getting compensation to an individual.  They are all about getting a company to change their business practices.  The lawyers involved make a killing and what little money is left after the lawyers take their cut usually goes to some charity.


----------



## vocatexas (Jun 27, 2020)

A friend of mine owns a business in town. He told me last week that ALL his shippers (Fed Ex, UPS, USPS, etc.) had told him that none of them will guarantee a shipping or arrival date. He said it doesn't matter if you pay extra for next day or two day shipping or not, there is no guarantee.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 27, 2020)

Your extra money was for expedited shipping, which went to the shipping company, not for Amazon to process your order and put you at the top of the list.


----------



## Aukai (Jun 27, 2020)

I actually check Ebay first now for items.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 27, 2020)

i go back and forth between Amazon and EBay.
neither system is perfect

Amazon Prime has save me HUNDREDS of dollars in shipping costs , albeit i have had many moments of dissatisfaction with their 2 day shipping-or lack thereof- but as a whole i'm ok with their minor screwups. (i have a Prime Hub less then 3 miles from me- my service is very good)

Ebay has down home folks who often sell products at a huge discount, which often offsets or negates the shipping fees in the bottom line
they also have the dark side, but as a whole i have not had a lot of problems there either- EBay has supported me in all but 2 cases for more than 1500 purchased items.
i'm definitely PRO EBay


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 28, 2020)

It depends on the item, There have been a couple of times that I used Amazom Primes same day delivery and sure enough it was in my grubby mits the same day.  It was items that I needed on a Sunday and there was no open store to go to and I had part of the house tore apart and I really needed the part NOW.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 28, 2020)

I pay the shipping cost up front, I try to avoid Amazon and EBay, I try real hard to buy or order everything I can locally. I’ll gladly pay 10-15% more to do it. If EBay or Amazon is say $100 and local is $150, then I have to bite the bullet, I personally believe Amazon and EBay are the evil empires, I avoid giving either of them any of my money.


----------



## kb58 (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, I think that Walmart is screwing America long-term by pushing offshore goods. But they're only half the equation; who are the people perpetuating the relationship... it's us, and likely includes many of the "patriots" doing the complaining. The point is, it takes two.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 30, 2020)

Walmart is in a whole different category. Their business practice is to get as many Americans unemployed or at least working for low wages as possible so that they can not afford to shop elsewhere. They do this by squeezing their suppliers for lower and lower prices till the supplier has to start laying people off and/or reducing wages or even close altogether. Walmart does not carry anything that is sole source or at least not for long. On the other end they open a store near other local stores and have super low prices till the other local stores go out of business, then the walmart prices go up because they are the only local store left. There are many stores in my city that have closed due to walmart. All the small shops are gone, the local grocery store are gone, the big department stores are gone.

I avoid walmart like the plague.
I will gladly pay a few extra $$ to buy local.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 30, 2020)

When the knockdown began, I stopped driving in to town for miscellaneous items.  Rather than risk contracting the virus, I can take advantage of the Amazon Prime shipping.  The latest was a $5 purchase tor a repair part for my chainsaw.  Free shipping and I had the pert in 24 hours.  Running into my dealer would have used $5 for fuel, taken 2 hours of my time, and caused me unnecessary exposure.

One big stumbling block in online or mail order purchases has been the added cost of shipping.   I have had a 2-1/2" sine bar on my want list for several years.  There are only a few vendors who sell them and the shipping charges almost double the cost so I'm still waiting for a free shipping offer.  Whrn I need to replace a broken drill or tap, I don't order just that item but wait until I can build a larger order. As a result, I often have to purchase a "make do"  drill or tap, usually at a higher cost, to satisfy an immediate need.  Amazon  has removed that barrier, at least for some items.

Two thoughts regarding the 2 day shipping guarantee.  First, shipping time is from when the common carrier actually takes posession of the shipment  to when an attempt is made to turn possession to the customer.  Amazon cannot control delays caused by the common carrier and/or unforeseen circumstances.  Second, on my case, on a number of occasions, the vendor has delayed actual shipment by as much as a week,  The only recourse that Amazon would have would be to contact the vendor demanding better service in the future, of the customer bothered to complain.  As a customer service, Amazon could issue a credit to the customer  but that would be their expense rather than the vendor who was at fault.  

Finally, for the $120 annual fee, you get not only the video and music streaming.  We originally subscribed for the video as a replacement for Netflix.  I had not really been a fan of their shipping benefit, largely because the product specifications usually leave a lot to be desired and generally, theit prices tend to be somewhat higher than the eBay vendors.  The free shipping has proven to be a boon these last few months though.


----------



## Splat (Jun 30, 2020)

Amazon does that with Prime shipping, too. You order it today but that doesn't mean you'll get it in 2-3 days. It means after they actually ship it you'll get it in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## kb58 (Jun 30, 2020)

Which is what I said in post #7 three days ago.


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 1, 2020)

vocatexas said:


> A friend of mine owns a business in town. He told me last week that ALL his shippers (Fed Ex, UPS, USPS, etc.) had told him that none of them will guarantee a shipping or arrival date. He said it doesn't matter if you pay extra for next day or two day shipping or not, there is no guarantee.



Yup, COVID has provided cover for the big carriers to refuse refunds, etc., and easily throw up their hands and shrug a “whaddya gonna do?” In your direction. Unless you have an annual agreement with them, don’t sign up for expedited shipping right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

